# C.O.A.S.T. has come to 2cool ~ 1st Ann Celebrity Fishing Tournament



## C.O.A.S.T. (Sep 6, 2013)

June 20th-21st, 2014

C.O.A.S.T. is the Celebrity Offshore Anglers Saltwater Tournament. C.O.A.S.T. is an invitational only offshore fishing tournament that pairs a celebrity and a Wounded Warrior on an offshore boat for a day to compete for the bragging rights and a pot of over $500,000. All of the proceeds will be donated to The Wounded Warrior Project. The tournament is a 40 vessel tournament containing 10 celebrity/Warrior boats and 30 non-celebrity boats. Plus, you provide a Wounded Warrior an opportunity of a lifetime to offshore fish with a celebrity and give them a chance to thank them for their service to our country. We are 501(c)3 non-profit charity.

www.coasttexas.com

I will be posting a list of all invited boats shortly.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Who, What, Where, and Regs ?


----------



## C.O.A.S.T. (Sep 6, 2013)

The Celebrity Offshore Anglers Saltwater Tournament will held in Port Aransas. Weigh in will be at Island Moorings and Awards Ceremony, Dinner and concert will be held at Cinnamon Shore.

The celebrity auction will be held at the Back Porch in Port Aransas on May 7th.

The tournament is invitational and we will only accept 40 boats. 10 of those boats will have a celebrity and a Wounded Warrior on their boat.

Celebrities will be announced once all 10 celebrities have 100% confirmed. However, we can say that Jimmy Buffett, Tim McGraw, Toby Keith, George Clooney, Willie Robertson and Carrie Underwood are just a few of the celebrities that we are in talks with at the moment.

Regs will be posted by the end of this week with our registration information. Feel free to visit the website.

www.coasttexas.com


----------



## C.O.A.S.T. (Sep 6, 2013)

V-Bottom... Got your PM and sent you a response. Look forward to speaking with you more.


----------

